# My 3V brew build.



## Bbowzky1 (2/1/19)

Ive never done anything like this before. I have gone all out on my first brewery build.
Iwasnt gunna post this up till I had all start to finish pictures. However I've decided to get the posts rolling and share with you all my journey to date.

Enjoy.

Ok so I needed a MT that would hold 2.5lt/kg plus 60kg of grain to achieve upward of 100lt of 1.100 OG mash.

Thus I would need 150lt of strike water plus sparge and cleaning etc.

And because of my other hobbies I needed to be able to incorporate a multipurpose boiling vessel.

I have also fully designed my own personal controller, done all wiring diagrams and had a licenced sparky make mods to my mains power.

So here it is.
HLT
I've gone with a 165lt kettle, fitted with a float switch to shut elements off, temp probe, 8m herms coil, whirlpool/recirculation valves and 2x 5500w ULWD triclamp elements.

MT
I've selected a 225lt kettle, installed on a topper mechanism and insulated with 13mm wetsuit type material. I also have a mash temp probe, herms outlet/mash inlet temp probe, a ball valve with street elbow and false bottom, blichmans auto sparge arm and wort sight glass.

Boiler
This is a custom built 157lt pot belly boiler, it has 2x tri clamp ports for 2x 5500w ULWD ripple elements, a 1.5" TV port for float switch and under side it has a 1.5" drain port to 3/4" ball valve and 1.5" triclamp temp probe. Up top is a 6" man hole for cleaning and a 4" TC raiser. This bad boy is seperate to the brew stand and has it's own legs and wheels.

Brew bench
Made of 50mm galvanised square steel, have flat bar across base for shelving, 3 pump brackets and a wort chiller tray with disconnect panel. I will also be installing a TV swivel mount to house the controller and a 4" x 1.5" TC wort strainer. The brew bench houses my HLT and Tipable MT.

Wort chiller disconnect panel
Has 2x 12mm garden hose fittings to hook into a 1000lt IBC recirculation water tank, driven by a 7500l/h pump. It also has a wort inlet (post wort strainer/hop rocket) and an outlet that's fitted with a temp probe an ball valve.

Controller.
The controller is pretty in depth, but basically I have a few Auber instruments that are programable or step mashing and PWM pid boil control.
I also have a programable alarm off these timers/power controllers.
Each element group has an auto and manual control as well as an element 1-both-2 selector, each of which have specific circuitry to prevent any current over loads.
My controller will also have a safe star interlock, door proximity sensor, power/ amp meter and drive my 3 brew pumps and recirculation pump.
Last but not least it's also to be fitted with a float switch over ride that illuminates amber if you ever needed to get adventurous.

Anyways, that's a pretty good overview I think.

Enjoy the pics


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/1/19)

Few more pics as only allowed 10 per message


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/1/19)

Fine few more haha


----------



## The Mack (2/1/19)

Wow. Awesome work mate that is some serious hardware.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/1/19)

Just bought 6x James squire tap badges for my keezer.

Will look awesome once I change the collar over to jarrah and fit up my drip tray 
(Old picture of keezer here, new picture after brewery complete)

150 lashes for, pales
Stow away for, ipas, neipas and xpas 
Four wives for, larges,
Chancer for, golden and darker ales
Nine tales for, Amber's and reds (nitro tap)
Jack of spades for, porters and stouts (nitro tap)

And at least now they dont have to be tap 1 thru 6 haha


----------



## Maheel (3/1/19)

out of interest is your workshop circuit on the RCD in your fusebox?

and 

was your boiler some sort of big mixing bowl you have flipped and welded a base on?

nice looking rig


----------



## Bbowzky1 (3/1/19)

Do videos work?


Maheel said:


> out of interest is your workshop circuit on the RCD in your fusebox?
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Work shop is not RCD protected, similar to the stove.

The controller also has a 50amp inlet fuse and 75amp line contactor that feeds it's own distribution board. The distribution in the controller is all feed by RCBOs.


Yes the boiler was a commercial dough mixer bowl. The spindle flipped to make a raiser and a 3mm 304ss plate welded on the bottom


----------



## ben_sa (12/1/19)

Very impressive


----------



## Bbowzky1 (21/2/19)

Ready for brew day 

Bit bummed I wasnt home longer to run it this week. 

Oh well, 2 more weeks on a 4month project wount hurt.


----------



## marc280 (21/2/19)

That's a nice looking build! Would love to see a few more pics. Did you build the frame and the control box? 

I'm trying to figure out the flat looking vessel to the right, haven't seen that before...


----------



## Bbowzky1 (21/2/19)

marc280 said:


> That's a nice looking build! Would love to see a few more pics. Did you build the frame and the control box?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the flat looking vessel to the right, haven't seen that before...



The frame and tipper I had built for me.

That flat pot on wheels is a 150lt pot belly boiler that I use as a multipurpose vessel.

Yeah I designed and built the controller.

It's a pain to post pics here sometimes.

Last test I did I was getting 1degree a minute heat up with almost 150lt


----------



## Bbowzky1 (21/2/19)

Just built 3x ispindels and all the internals for my brew pi less fridge controller


----------



## JnR_Mc (21/2/19)

Do you have anymore information on your BrewPiLess setup? Parts list or good site for information

TIA


----------



## Bbowzky1 (22/2/19)

JnR_Mc said:


> Do you have anymore information on your BrewPiLess setup? Parts list or good site for information
> 
> TIA



Brew pi less is a bit more all over the place.
This forum. Got hub and pcbway will get ya where ya need to be. Google has all the answers with some reading
Sorry couldn't be more help


----------

